

Xcode 4.1 now available free from the Mac App Store - X-Istence
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/xcode/id448457090

======
epistasis
Edit: found a fix, if quitting iTunes isn't enough for the installer, you need
to launch the Activity Monitor and manually kill the "iTunes Helper" process.
What a pain.

This seems extremely half-baked. The App Store doesn't install Xcode, it just
downloads an installer for Xcode, and ever-so-helpfully places it in
LaunchPad.

After launching the installer and letting it run for many minutes, it silently
popped up a window requesting that I quit iTunes for the installation to
proceed. Besides being an insane request, when I do quit iTunes nothing
happens. And if I double click on the iTunes name it launches iTunes. And on
top of that, this request window isn't associated with the installer app, so I
wouldn't even know it has anything to do with Xcode unless I'm not doing
anything else on my computer.

And to top it all off, the installer has disabled all its buttons, so there's
no clean way to quit it, and no way to get it to check for iTunes again.

This is about the lowest quality that I've ever seen Apple achieve; I hope
that the rest of the dev chain gets more love.

~~~
mattmichielsen
The "please quit iTunes" thing happened to me with Xcode 4.0 on 10.6 as well.
Pretty ridiculous.

~~~
fredoliveira
The Xcode installation asks you to close iTunes because of iTuneshelper and
how iTunes will sync devices (including development devices) when they're
plugged in. It makes sense that Xcode asks you to quit itunes (and kills
ituneshelper too) to update files. It isn't ridiculous.

~~~
pornel
It is ridiculous, because:

• asks user to perform task manually which is trivial to automate: `tell
application iTunes to quit`. Apple even has sudden termination API that iTunes
could use to make it safely killable most of the time.

• needs to quit iTunes in the first place. Why can't it take advantage of
versioning of libraries and frameworks? Why can't it update files in place?
(running application should see old version [inode] until it closes the file).

• and the usual ridicule: a _music player_ is a critical piece of device sync
and development infrastructure.

------
younata
I stated back when xcode 4 was released that when 10.7 came out, they'd make
it free. [1]

Just had to wait a while. Xcode 3 has been good and free to use (and still
is).

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2311422>

~~~
mortenjorck
As did I: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2307340>

Of course, the part I got wrong was that it would be included "on the disc,"
but one could argue that it is included on the same distribution media.

~~~
calloc
I got that same part wrong (included with the media) although since it is
download only for Lion at the moment, and download for Xcode close enough:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=calloc+xcod...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=calloc+xcode)

------
beagle3
Question to mac developers: Does Apple let you in any way develop/debug/test
programs for older operating systems? If I bought a newly-released-today
MacBookAir with Lion, but I want to develop software that would still run on
10.6 and 10.5 - what's the official (and unofficial) ways to do that?

~~~
chc
Xcode can always target one or two versions back. As for testing, you have two
options:

1\. Buy old hardware as a dedicated testing server and run the older operating
systems on different partitions

2\. Run the older versions in VMWare (10.6 can do this, but I'm not positive
about 10.5)

If you don't have 10.6, it's still available for free through the Mac
Developer Program.

~~~
andrewf
Probably worth noting that you can seamlessly boot Mac OS X from external USB
storage. Just plug the drive in before booting and hold down the "option" key
when you power on.

~~~
chc
But older OSes often don't run correctly on newer hardware.

------
Emore
For me, Xcode 4.1 removed gcc-4.0 (needed by brew for example). If you had
Xcode 3.x it's still in /Developer-old, and can be re-added with ln -s
/Developer-old/usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc-4.0.

~~~
buss
Are you saying that the gcc no longer ships with Xcode, or that it, for some
reason, moved the gcc binary to a different directory (or both)?

If the gcc no longer comes with Xcode, how might one get gcc for OSX Lion?

~~~
fullmoon
They just removed GCC 4.0.

GCC 4.2.1 is avaiable as /usr/bin/gcc-4.2, and /usr/bin/gcc is actually LLVM-
GCC 4.2

~~~
scottschulthess
I just installed xcode and I no longer have any versions of gcc in /usr/bin

edit: you actually have to run the xcode installer

~~~
julesallen
You just saved me another few hours of figuring out wtf was going on. Thank
you.

Apple, seriously? Is this what pro's can expect from the App Store? It's half
assed at best.

------
steipete
And it's not the same as 4.1GM! 4B103 != 4B110. Everyone, get it from the
AppStore!

------
juiceandjuice
Requirements: Mac OS X 10.7 or later

~~~
zyb09
Damn I planned to update to Lion soon, but not so soon. Seems like we'll be
spending tomorrow updating, after figuring out how to get Lion on everybodys
iTunes account. Give us some time apple!

~~~
thenduks
You can still get the newest Xcode from developer.apple.com as usual, no? Or
continue using your current one? You have all the time you need :)

------
bartmcpherson
Incredibly slow download right now. The Lion onslaught must be in full effect.
I pulled Lion in about 15 minutes this morning. Xcode is estimated at about an
hour and a half.

~~~
X-Istence
Lion took me about 10 minutes to download, Xcode took about as long ...

------
pbreit
I've had a terrible time installing things like lxml and PIL due to problems
with GCC and/or caused by installing Xcode 4.x. Shouldn't this kind of stuff
be pretty reliable?

~~~
wvanwazer
It should. But if you're still having trouble, I found using this will always
work for me:

sudo ARCHFLAGS="-arch i386 -arch x86_64" CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.2 pip install

~~~
pbreit
Yeah, I think I finally found that tip after trying quite a number of things.

And hooray, lxml and PIL both appear to have installed successfully on Lion +
Xcode 4.1.

~~~
andybak
With or without the ARCHFLAGS tip?

~~~
masterj
Both worked for me with a sudo pip install after downloading Xcode from the
MAS.

------
Synaesthesia
Annoyingly it won't let me download the 10.7 documentation but it lets me
browse it. Oh well, guess I should just register as a dev already.

------
avree
I grabbed the GM release of Xcode for 10.7 from developer.apple.com. Will
installing this from the App Store cause issues?

~~~
fredoliveira
No issues. Your version of Lion is identical to the one people are downloading
from the App Store. It'll run this XCode version normally.

------
cdcarter
Glad to see it's back to free. Now I wish I didn't waste that $5...

~~~
danieldk
"Waste" $5 for an toolset that could possibly make you a millionaire? Really,
it's about the same price as a hammer...

~~~
hubb
xcode is a tool, and has near the same potential to make you a millionaire
that a pencil does.

if you paid $5 for a pencil, to be told a few days later that the same pencil
was being offered freely, would wish you had waited for the free pencil?

~~~
ugh
That makes no sense. You are unhappy that other people can get something for
free now? That's self-centered. You were willing to pay the price, why does
the ability of other people to now get the same thing for free change your
original assessment? It doesn't seem to change anything for me.

~~~
corin_
The argument that it was only $5 is a fine one, but to argue the overall
point, I'm afraid you're wrong.

Would you feel the same way if you were renting a house, and had been saving
away money for years, so decided to buy it off your landlord so that you would
be a homeowner rather than renting all your life. Then a week later the same
landlord, who owns all the houses on the street, decides to give the houses
away to the tenants. Are you seriously going to be sat there, having spent six
figures on the house, and say "I was willing to pay the price, I don't care
about them now being given away free"?

Even on a less extreme example, if you spend $1000 on an iPad, and the next
week an iPad 2 is announced and your iPad is in shops for $500, are you
seriously not going to think "fuck, wish I waited to buy it"?

~~~
ugh
Humans are irrational like that but I try to not get annoyed by those kinds of
situations. It's meaningless. If anything I would be annoyed at myself for
apparently picking the wrong maximum price I was walling to pay.

------
tolmasky
Anyone know if this will be available though developer.apple.com?

~~~
siong1987
I don't see 4.1 download available yet.

------
Hisoka
I'm kinda hesitant to get this as they always change a lot... all those iPhone
development tutorials are very specific to a certain version. It took me
awhile to find out how to deploy an iPhone app for the newer Xcode.

~~~
gavingmiller
I agree with your hesitation if you've done zero xcode 3 development. I just
completed my first xcode 4 based project last night, and the instructions on
Apple's site (for binary signing, and the like) have yet to be updated for
xcode 4 - since the process is already complicated enough, had I not done it
before with xcode 3 I would have been completely out to lunch.

With that said, if you're comfortable with xcode 3, you shouldn't have a
problem switching to xcode 4.

------
clobber
Really great of Apple to make it require Lion. Release new OS product, shove
it down devs throats.

~~~
chc
Versions of Xcode have always been tied to versions of OS X. They actually did
release Xcode 4 for Snow Leopard, which is more than they've done with any
previous version, so complaining _now_ of all times seems pretty odd.

~~~
clobber
Xcode 4 was in the spring and I'm pretty sure we saw this due to releases of
iOS along with iOS 5 beta.

Apple can't only tie Xcode releases to versions of OS X anymore, there's iOS
they have to think about.

~~~
chc
iOS 4 SDK came with a version of Xcode 3, and iOS 5 comes with its own version
of Xcode, neither 4.0 nor 4.1 — so it's not inherently tied to the normal Mac
Xcode at all. iOS might have had something do to with the early release of
Xcode 4, but releasing it for general consumption was a different matter. At
any rate, this is not a regressive move for Apple.

------
jvictor
I want my 5 bucks back :-|

~~~
thenduks
I'll buy you a coffee...

------
angerman
I'm very sceptical of this Mac App Store. As much as I like the idea (apt
anyone? :-D) I am very disappointed by it's performance. Neither on SL nor on
Lion does it let me update bought apps. Doing the "drag app to trash, click
`install', empty trash" mumbo is not really my idea of "working".

If anyone has similar issues, or a fix, that would truly be great!

~~~
angerman
Why the downvotes? And no, clicking "update" did /not/ work!

Found the solution: This happens if you have "Macintosh HD" listed under the
privacy tab of Spotlight's System Preferences.

~~~
astrange
<http://bugreport.apple.com/>

~~~
angerman
Thank you. Good idea; reported.

------
mmphosis

      XCode 4 requires
        $99/year Mac Developer Program
        ($99/year iOS Developer Program)
        $29.99 Mac OS X Lion "upgrade" download requires
             App Store Account
             Mac OS X Snow Leopard

~~~
jodrellblank
XCode 4 requires: OS X Lion, which requires: OS X Snow Leopard AppStore
Account Upgrade fee

I haven't paid any developer program fees, and I have xCode 4.1 installed.

